# Any ants PO'd that fast food orders must be done through the drive-through, and take a long time?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I just spent about a half-hour in the drive-through line to get Popeye's    ; the lobby is now always closed, supposedly due to there not being enough employees around. And as I live in a very low COL area, I have to think that this is happening nationwide. Obviously, this must be making it difficult for ants picking up food for their clients. I couldn't see anyone anting himself for a $3 payment by waiting a half-hour in line.

I guess this is the "law of unintended consequences" for everyone getting so much CHEESE that they don't feel like working these crap jobs anymore.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just spent about a half-hour in the drive-through line to get Popeye's    ; the lobby is now always closed, supposedly due to there not being enough employees around. And as I live in a very low COL area, I have to think that this is happening nationwide. Obviously, this must be making it difficult for ants picking up food for their clients. I couldn't see anyone anting himself for a $3 payment by waiting a half-hour in line.
> 
> I guess this is the "law of unintended consequences" for everyone getting so much CHEESE that they don't feel like working these crap jobs anymore.


We have restaurants that still have closed lobbies.

A few of them allow delivery folks to come to the door and ring a doorbell so we don't have to go through the drive-thru. I will pick up from those. A couple have a designated lane for drivers to pull into. I will pick up from those. 

A few still want us to wait in the drive-thru. I do not pick up from those.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I have yet to see a fast food order that pays enough to wait in a long ass drive thru line. 

Decline
Decline
Decline


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I guess this is the "law of unintended consequences" for everyone getting so much CHEESE that they don't feel like working these crap jobs anymore.



Now YOU get the crap job of sitting in a 30 minute line for $3.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I wonder if that's why the drive through lines have gotten so big at fast food restaurants lately.

I used to get a hankering for a Caramel Frappe late at night around 11 pm. I'd get one 4-5 times a week.

The line at McDonalds has recently jumped to 15-20 cars at that time of night, so I just pass it on by. 

Kinda forces me to diet.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

There's 5-6 parking spaces that were reserved for pick ups. I don't see those being used as much.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

OMG the storylines this creates are endless! 


JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just spent about a half-hour in the drive-through line to get Popeye's


....and then since I love pain so much I walked barefoot thru a pile of glass!
....and that was so much fun I took another Popeyes offer!
....and then after driving 12 miles for $3 and no tip I got yelled at for being so late!
....and after finally getting to the window the told me the order wasn't ready so I had to go around again!
....and now the AI learned _I'll actually do that _so now all I get is Popeyes offers! 33 straight Popeyes offers today!

I could go on all day!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

It is getting harder and harder for me to do Eats orders because of this crap. I now turn on Eats when I get off my day job around 5 PM and am usually turning it off by 7:30 PM when all the dining rooms start closing. I know BK and Arby's don't open the lobby at all so easy decline. Wendy's is the wild card they are so random and the DT is always backed up. I know the manager and owner there so I will by pass the ordering spot and cut in front of the car at the speaker if the lobby is closed. After that easy decline for the rest of the night.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just spent about a half-hour in the drive-through line to get Popeye's    ; the lobby is now always closed, supposedly due to there not being enough employees around. And as I live in a very low COL area, I have to think that this is happening nationwide. Obviously, this must be making it difficult for ants picking up food for their clients. I couldn't see anyone anting himself for a $3 payment by waiting a half-hour in line.
> 
> I guess this is the "law of unintended consequences" for everyone getting so much CHEESE that they don't feel like working these crap jobs anymore.


Lmao . Well i hope two lessons learned here. Actually 3.
Stop being a idiot . Never accept a order less then 6 dollars pass. Never go to that Popeyes . Whitecastel Mcdonalds Burger king . Pass . If the order wont pay you two dollars a mile pass. If your only doing uber then sighn up for DD And GH they may be much better . Here uber slashed the rates .Most restaurants no longer do uber eats .


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Seamus said:


> ....and after finally getting to the window the told me the order wasn't ready so I had to go around again!


The correct response would be "I'll wait here". Especially since these places often don't make the order until a driver arrives.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Seamus said:


> OMG the storylines this creates are endless!
> 
> 
> ....and then since I love pain so much I walked barefoot thru a pile of glass!
> ...


I'm questioning your statement that you “love pain so much.”

I see no mention of you accepting a Wal-Mart delivery.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just spent about a half-hour in the drive-through line to get Popeye's    ; the lobby is now always closed, supposedly due to there not being enough employees around. And as I live in a very low COL area, I have to think that this is happening nationwide. Obviously, this must be making it difficult for ants picking up food for their clients. I couldn't see anyone anting himself for a $3 payment by waiting a half-hour in line.
> 
> I guess this is the "law of unintended consequences" for everyone getting so much CHEESE that they don't feel like working these crap jobs anymore.


OMG.
Decline or unassign.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

That’s odd. In my area, we *must *pick up in the lobby, unless the lobby is closed.
Which is irritating as heck because all the fast-food places are open and closed at seemingly random times. So you usually can’t tell if the lobby is closed until you nearly yank your shoulder out of its socket trying to quickly open the door.
(Don’t start on me about “why do you even go to those places, they all suck, wah wah wah.” I don’t deliver fast food unless I determine it’s worth my while. Taco-snarfing stoners usually order a lot and tip well.)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> That’s odd. In my area, we *must *pick up in the lobby, unless the lobby is closed.
> Which is irritating as heck because all the fast-food places are open and closed at seemingly random times. So you usually can’t tell if the lobby is closed until you nearly yank your shoulder out of its socket trying to quickly open the door.
> (Don’t start on me about “why do you even go to those places, they all suck, wah wah wah.” I don’t deliver fast food unless I determine it’s worth my while. Taco-snarfing stoners usually order a lot and tip well.)


Every market is different, outside of Burger King, the other fast food pick-ups are generally decent in my area. For some reason the BK customers just don't want to tip or only tip $1.00.  Easy decline. I actually thought about trying to get Uber to remove me from BK requests.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The vast majority of restaurants in my area don't require drive thru pickup. I only know of one that does and I avoid it. There's one that requires drivers to wait outside, and the staff bring out the food, which I don't mind at all.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

If there aren't any cars I'll go through but if there's a long line I cancel.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I used to get a hankering for a Caramel Frappe late at night around 11 pm. I'd get one 4-5 times a week.


my glucose count just went up after reading this. Good thing I don't do the finger poke until tomorrow morning......


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

I work hard for my 17% acceptance rate and so should you.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

How about this???
I went for a pickup at TacoBell. As I was approaching I noticed that there was nobody in the DT.
I know their lobby is open again, but, I figured, lets get lazy.
I go to the DT and the girl says, I'm sorry, we don't do delivery pickups from the drivethru window.
Where is a cream pie when you need one???


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

It all ends in September.

1. Federal unemployment:Over

2. Mortgage forbearance:Over

3. Eviction moratorium:Over

4. Student loan forbearance:Over

5. Central Bank QE: Over

Enjoy your last sip of gravy. The "Great Reset" cometh.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It all ends in September.
> 
> 1. Federal unemployment:Over
> 
> ...


Most rideshats will become permanently poverty stricken in the Great Reset. Too bad, so many people moving up, but heavy waste will always sink to the bottom of the cesspool eventually!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I just spent about a half-hour in the drive-through line to get Popeye's    ; the lobby is now always closed, supposedly due to there not being enough employees around.


I love Popeye's chicken, best tasting by far. But their franchise system is garbage. Slowest moving, most inconsistent lines in the business.

That being said, I don't know why you would want to go into the lobby of a Popeye's. The one closest to me has no drive-thru, and to get into the lobby you have to go past a gauntlet of smelly hobos and guys screaming at telephone poles. I can only dream of a drive-thru option.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I don't know why you would want to go into the lobby of a Popeye's. The one closest to me has no drive-thru, and to get into the lobby you have to go past a gauntlet of smelly hobos and guys screaming at telephone poles. I can only dream of a drive-thru option.


I'd rather wait indoors with my ride not running.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I love Popeye's chicken, best tasting by far. But their franchise system is garbage. Slowest moving, most inconsistent lines in the business.
> 
> That being said, I don't know why you would want to go into the lobby of a Popeye's. The one closest to me has no drive-thru, and to get into the lobby you have to go past a gauntlet of smelly hobos and guys screaming at telephone poles. I can only dream of a drive-thru option.


Here's Nashville Hot Chicken seasoning that is pretty close to Popeye's:









Olde Thompson 7.3 oz Nashville Hot Chicken Seasoning - 706404 | Blain's Farm & Fleet


Get your Olde Thompson 7.3 oz Nashville Hot Chicken Seasoning - 706404 at Blain's Farm & Fleet. Buy online, choose delivery or in-store pickup. Great prices on Poultry Seasonings.



www.farmandfleet.com





So I get the spicy from Popeye's, and use this remoulade sauce (for just over half the price this place charges) with the Nashville seasoning on top (which I get for about a third this other place charges), for a very satisfying gastronomic experience:





__





Coming Soon







www.creoleandcajun.com





Popeye's extraordinarily popular chicken sandwich basically uses remoulade.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

FF drive thrus do have potential, BUT... they are definitely an acquired taste. 

There are some in my area where I’ve had multiple bad experiences. Those I avoid for perhaps 6 mos. or so. Then I might give them another chance just to see if perhaps they got better mgt., etc.

It is about specialized knowledge, however. For instance, I know of a couple McDonald’s locations that suck, but a third one that is TRULY OUTSTANDING. Can’t believe I’d say that about McD’s.

A Taco Bell in my area is so bad that drive thru traffic frequently goes all the way around the building and out onto the street. It is actually quite dangerous when drunks are driving. Ditto for a Cane’s location.

One small tip- consider waiting for your next gig at a busy FF place where you can see the length of the line before you accept the delivery.

Also I work mostly nights and late nights. Lots of the FF deliveries then pay $8-12, sometimes even $15+.

I always keep reading material and paperwork with me in case I have a bit of a wait.


----------

